# Glass cut TOO big, can you fix it?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Sand it down etc?


----------



## Bikewatch2000 (Dec 8, 2008)

by the sand it comment i assume your only talking mm's

so unless you can slightly enlarge the aperture the glass is for, 
its either take it to a glaziers and see if it can be trimmed down or get a new piece


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if they cut it too big they'll be able to trim it down to the size you asked for. If you asked for it the wrong size they'll probably do it for a small fee.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

hi mate 
take it to shard end glass on the walsall road perry barr they have a machine for 
grinding it down


----------



## Massis (Aug 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> if they cut it too big they'll be able to trim it down to the size you asked for. If you asked for it the wrong size they'll probably do it for a small fee.


only if the glass is 6mm thick or less and if the part that needs to be cut off is >1". Otherwise it's impossible to cut & crack it...

I've had it happen a few times, but everytime it was the shop's fault, so they gave me replacement windows for free.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've had a 4mm one that was cut wrong.. i can't remember if they trimmed it of did a new one, but one place i got glass from used a diamond tip glass cutter rather than a machine and just trimmed down to whatever size you wanted.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Not if it safety toughened it will have to be cut again.

Marina


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Not if it safety toughened it will have to be cut again.
> 
> Marina


AGREED.

If it's toughened safety glass then it will just blow/shatter if you try to trim it down.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont know what its for but if its glass runners can you not just shorten the wood rails rather than mess with the glass

My viv glass would not move first time round it was that tight - sanded top wood runner and now fine


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorted now... if you can't take Mohammed to the mountain, make the hole for the glass bigger  lol


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

If its just a few mm then you can use a 'whetstone' to take a few mm off, but its hard work!


----------

